# Alta tension con bobina para carro y circuito integrado para un ozonizador



## ayijad freskin (Jun 5, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y se casi nada de electronica aunque he reparado varias cosas electronicas porque soy un manitas jeje, bueno un fulano me vendio este kit de alta tension casero el problema es que ya no localizo a la persona que me lo vendio y necesito tener un respaldo por si se descompone tener un kit de repuesto alguien me puede ayudar a aplicarle la ingenieria inversa. Anexo fotos del circuito 





http://picasaweb.google.com/chapapaes/FotosPablo#5343964434716848370
Los cables negros abajo la entrada es a 110 volts 60 herts el cable azul va hacia uno de los polos de el electrodo en el cual se hace la descarga en corona y los cables blancos van hacia la bobina de carro, de la bobina sale el cable que alimenta el otro electrodo para la descarga en corona.





http://picasaweb.google.com/chapapaes/FotosPablo#5343964788354522066
esta es la vista porterior la entrada de 110 volts quedo en la parte de arriba, en la esquina inferior derecha donde se ve como quemado esta el cable que va al electrodo y abajo en medio estan los cables que van a la bobina.

las especificaciones son 110 volts a 60 herts y la salida deve de ser 10,000 volts a 60 hertz puede variar para producir mas ozono pero lo dejo asi para que no se complique mas el asunto.

¿me pueden ayudar? por su atensión les agradezco de anticipado y disculpenme las faltas de ortografia y si puse mal el tema este es mi primer post.
por cierto los capacitores y los diodos tienen lijadas las medidas de los mismos de ahi mi dificultad de rehacerlo... gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

aqui tenes un tema que trata sobre eso:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/obtener-esquema-placa-impresa-20793/

o busca "ionizador ozonizador" en el buscador del foro!

esa es la gracia, si se te rompe que le compres otro!


----------



## ayijad freskin (Jun 5, 2009)

ya lo vi pero no se si me sirva para el ozonizador porque el mecanismo de produccion de ozono es distinto 
de hecho a mi el ionizador no lo ocupo ademas por lo que tengo entendido el ionizador almacena los iones en la antena hasta que se satura y los libera  yo necesito conectarla a dos electrodos hechos de malla de acero inoxidable con una frecuencia de por lo menos 60 hertz o mas aqui la electricidad viene a 60 hertz por lo demas la placa esa si la puedo sacar e incluso le voy a poner terminales con tornillos para los cables y redistribuirla para que tenga mas espacio en la alta tension y no haga arco electrico pero por ejemplo no se que son el cuadradito de  5 patitas y el integrado de 3 patitas y el cilindro que esta casi arriba por lo mismo no se que hacen. 
de todas formas te doy las gracias alexus me has puesto a pensar y voy a investigar un poco mas


----------



## jorger (Jun 6, 2009)

El ''cuadradito'' de 5 patitas parece ser un transformador,el integrado de 3 patitas es un transistor y el cilindro ese que dices es una inductancia.

Un saludo


----------



## ayijad freskin (Jun 6, 2009)

Gracias jorger por tu comentario voy a seguir investigando, lo unico malo es que como lo tengo funcionanado 10 horas al dia casi no tengo tiempo de investigar con el y ni se diga que lo quite.


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

si te conseguis un medidor de inductancias, capacimetro y un multimetro que tenga opcion para testear transistores es facil! 

el transformador es de esos "de pulso", los tienen las teles para excitar el flyback creo..


----------



## jorger (Jun 7, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ...el transformador es de esos "de pulso", los tienen las teles para excitar el flyback creo..



Eing?     
Lo único que tienen los televisores para excitar el flyback es un oscilador con un transistor (y demás componentes)!,Pero...un transformador de pulsos en un televisor...  
Un saludo


----------



## ayijad freskin (Jun 22, 2009)

oigan una preguntota me he dado cuenta que la parte donde esta el que dicen que es un transformador uno de los transistores y la inductancia solamente tiene una entrada de corriente no hay no salida ni el otro polo no se si es posotivo o negativo....
tengo el presentimiento que esa zona no tiene utilidad y que lo unico que realiza su funcion son los dobladores de corriente,,, ¿ustedes que opinan?


----------



## karl (Jun 24, 2009)

Lo que tu circuito debe hacer son tres cosas:
1, reducir el voltaje de la red (110/220 VAC) a un voltaje que la bobina pueda manejar (cercano a los 12 VAC)
2, aunque no es necesario, modular la frecuencia (se puede usar la frecuencia de la linea 50/60 hz ya que son regimenes en los que puede trabajar un coche, si se cambia se pueden mejorar las prestaciónes a altos voltajes
3, recoger el polo negativo y redirigirlo hacia la zona de coronadescarga.

de estas funciones la mas papita es la 3, solo se puentea el negativo a la salida de alto voltaje.
la 2 es la segunda mas facil, si tienes un arreglo de diodos que conecten las dos lineas de entrada hacia dos lineas de salida (un puente de onda completa) tienes automaticamente una señal con el doble de la frecuencia de entrada, 120 hz, y la primera puede ser hecha por el transformador.

Analizando las fotos (ajustadas y recortadas para ver el layout vs los componentes), no entiendo como va conectado el transistor (parece que dos terminales estan en corto) y la pieza circular parece tener 3 terminales.

Una prueba para ver si tu idea es valida seria el desconectar esa parte, por medio de una segueta o cutter, y echar a andar el equipo, si funciona, la pieza esta ahi solo como una caja negra, para hacer que de miedo el circuito, sin embargo, no lo creo ya que cada pieza que pones cuesta, por lo que los señuelos elevan el precio inutilmente (hasta que sale un UEY que solo pone el circuito y vende tu equipo mas barato que tu)


----------



## ayijad freskin (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta Karl por tu respuesta me ha dado una mejor idea de como esta hecho; por lo que he investigado y lo que me comentas el circuito es asi como tu dices....
 adjunto in diagrama para mejor comprension.

del capacitor 2 va un solo hilo al transformador ¿es eso posible y funcional? no lo creo! para mi que como dices nomas lo puso para que se quiebre uno la cabeza y sea mas dificil duplicarlo. ¿ustedes que opinan?
y si tienen un aparato descompuesto de ahi salen los señuelos casi gratis que no!
voy a probar co el cuter a ver como me va.
ok ya lo probe y el circuito sigue funcionanado la teoria del señuelo resulto cierta.
por cierto para prevenir un corto circuito le puedo poner diodos, es que no se que pasaria si la corriente de los electrodos que es mat hicieran arco voltaico ¿se quema mi circuito? ¿me puede quemar otros aparatos que tengo conectados a la red electrica?¿y como puedo saber que funcion tiene el transistor de arriba sera amplificador, oscilador, conmutador o rectificador ?
por sus respuestas a todos ustedes mil gracias


----------



## karl (Jun 26, 2009)

¿donde le quieres poner los diodos a tu circuito?, si es antes del contacto, no te van a ayudar, ya que cancelarias la corriente alterna, necesaria para que los capacitores de entrada conduzcan, ya que estos solo pueden conducir y portarse como resistencias (antes de que quienes saben mas electrónica que yo griten IMPEDANCIA analfabestia! ya se, es técnicamente una impedancia, no una resistencia, y depende de la frecuencia) limitadoras, de hecho se volverian aislantes y apagarian tu circuito.
Del lado de la bobina tampoco te conviene, ya que necesitas que la corriente también oscile ahí, si no, no puedes inducir corrientes en el secundario.

En cuanto a que pasa si haces corto, dado que la corriente se mueve siempre a cerrar su circuito y por el camino de menos resistencia, creo que lo que se freiria es tu bobina y el driver (transistor mas cercano a la bobina).
Si quieres proteger tu instalación electrica, puedes probar poner un choque de ferrita en la linea de alimentación, cualquier frecuencia superior a los 60 hz va a pasar por una impedancia mayor a la que una corriente de frecuencia adecuada, pero tienes que buscar un choke que te de la frecuencia.
Y por si todo sale mal, pon de una vez un fusible en la misma linea, si haces un corto, el fusible se va a quemar antes de que pase algo muy malo en tu red, para determinar el valor del fusible usa el multimetro, y de la lectura que te de poniendo en serie el multimetro con el circuito dale un 30% a un 50% más de tolerancia, del valor que te de, compra el fusible con el valor comercial mas cercano por arriba, por decir, te da .33 de ampere, y hay fusibles de .5 y de .25, compra el de .5.


----------



## ayijad freskin (Jun 26, 2009)

ok karl muchisisimas gracias por tu respuesta la tomare muuy en cuenta por cierto ya que lógre hacer mi propio circuito lo voy a postear por aqui. es lo menos que debo hacer por el apoyo recibido y gracias a todos nuevamente...


----------



## idsoportes (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola!!! lograste poner en marcha el circuito? me interesa tambien


----------

